# Shifa Interviews



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

Salaam,

I am a Canadian/pak applicant to Shifa and i got selected for the interviews. I was wandering if anyone could lend a few tips?#eek 
Thanks


----------



## starlet (Sep 23, 2007)

hey meds07! Here r few general questions 1 may expect: goodluck! p.s: there are no right/wrong answers.
- why do you want to be a doctor? 
-Did anyone you know influence your choice of career? 
- Do you have family members who are doctors? What do they think of the field? 
- Which field of medicine are you interested in? 
- Where do you plan to practice? 
-What are your goals in medicine? 

btw: did u give entry exam/SAT scores? n how did Shifa inform u regarding the shortlisting..#sad thanz
regards


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

The list of students who have been selected for interviews is now posted on the Shifa website along with the time that they're supposed to appear.

Shifa College of Medicine


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

hi starlet,

Thanks for the tips. I gave them my SAT II scores. I got the letter for interviews 3 days ago.


----------



## Maria (Sep 25, 2007)

Meds07 said:


> Salaam,
> 
> I am a Canadian/pak applicant to Shifa and i got selected for the interviews. I was wandering if anyone could lend a few tips?#eek
> Thanks


shifa first of all i would like 2 congratulate that u have been selected for the interview bcoz i know many students who dont even pass their test.............do remember1thing
"The one who has confifidence in himself gains the confidence of others"
so best of luck 4 the interview...................#wink


----------



## starlet (Sep 23, 2007)

yes maria.. ur rite!!! confidence makes the difference! Good luck to everyone#happy 
lets stay positive!!


----------



## Leena (Sep 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me wat questions are asked in the interview of shifa college.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

starlet said:


> hey meds07! Here r few general questions 1 may expect: goodluck! p.s: there are no right/wrong answers.
> - why do you want to be a doctor?
> -Did anyone you know influence your choice of career?
> - Do you have family members who are doctors? What do they think of the field?
> ...


These are some pretty typical questions along with...

-Would you perform an abortion if a patient asked you to?
-Do you think you could adjust to the more rural/village areas and practice there?
-How would you inform people in rural areas about family planning?


Don't worry much about the interview, it's generally just to get to know you and usually isn't a very large deciding factor in the admissions process. As long as you show up, say something semi-coherent and semi-intelligible, you'll be fine.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice one medgrunt and u r absolutely right, interview is just a formality. U just have to show up at the right time and show some confidence.


----------

